# Schwarze Ränder/Farbe mit Weissen Ränder/Farbe ersetzen



## DimaRunner (13. Mai 2003)

Hi,


Ich habe ein Foto mit einem Objekt auf schwarzen Hintergrund, das ich einem weissen hintergrund verpassen möchte..
nun ist der Hintergrund nicht richtig schwarz sondern eher grau mit ein paar Staubkörnern drin aber egal.


wenn ich das Füllwerkzeug benutze hinterlaesst es ums Objekt herum einen häßlichen schwarzen rand.

ich würde es selektieren und mit weisser farbe ersetzen.
bloß wie ersetze ich schwarze farbe mit weisser farbe?

oder gibts noch andre lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Mai 2003)

Dieses Board besitzt eine wunderbare Funktion. Mit Ihrer
Hilfe ist es sogar möglich Bilder an Dein Posting zu
hängen, so dass sich all die anderen User dieses Bords
ein Bild von Deinem Bild machen können - Na - wie wäre das?


----------



## DimaRunner (13. Mai 2003)

ok kein thema


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Mai 2003)

Probier es mal über [Alt+Strg+D] (weiche Auswahlkanten)
danach die Stärke eingeben (1 Pixel) und dann auf "entf"
drücken...

Sicherlich gibt es noch sauberere Möglichkeiten jedoch
kommt es da immer darauf an wie Du Dein Objekt freigestellt
hast ...


----------



## DimaRunner (13. Mai 2003)

jetzt geht mir ein licht auf. hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können!

Danke Mythos007


----------

